# Final Four Semifinal Games Start Times



## Koz (Sep 16, 2006)

Anybody know what time the Semifinal games start on April 5th?

Reason I'm asking, 9 months ago I scheduled my wedding for that day, thinking March Madness actually occurred in March. Silly me. So now I'm wondering if I need to arrange for some tv's at the reception. But I can't find the start times for the games anywhere.

Thanks in advance for any help anyone might have.


----------



## Joe M (Mar 18, 2008)

In past years the start time has been around 5:50 pm est for the 1st game and the 2nd game usually is 30 minutes after 1st game finishes.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Move the wedding, she'll understand! :lol:


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Ouch. I would get some TV's ready in discrete locations. Your guests will appreciate it.


----------



## Koz (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks for the condolences. 

Luckily, our reception hall is attached to a restaurant and bar. And being on the west coast, it will only affect the beginning of the reception.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

I was in a wedding last fall for a buddy up in Boston during the playoffs... most people were MIA at the bar next door for most of the reception.

This was the bride: :ramblinon


----------



## Koz (Sep 16, 2006)

tcusta00 said:


> This was the bride: :ramblinon


That's the part I'm concerned about.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Koz said:


> That's the part I'm concerned about.


Not much you can do about it now... focus on what you can control, ie, getting a tv in a corner... or risk losing your guests to the neighboring bar.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

One word...."Dude?"


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Hey, congrats on the pending nuptuals though.


----------

